
Life After Prison, on YouTube - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/05/style/youtube-prison-christina-randall.html
======
manigandham
All criminal records should be sealed to the public as long as there are no
truly egregious (violent/murder/etc) crimes.

Society can't expect people to do their time and integrate back if it never
gives them a chance. The lifetime branding of "felon" is one of the biggest
issues in recidivism and creating career criminals.

~~~
tyingq
What's made this worse is the Internet. In the not so distant past, only big
companies would do pre-hire background checks. Often only for records in the
state you were applying to work in.

Now, even tiny mom-and-pop businesses can do a nationwide background check
online. At a very low cost.

A conviction these days, even for a misdemeanor, can kill your job prospects
for life.

~~~
gringoDan
Completely agreed. That being said, efforts to address this problem have
actually resulted in more racist practices in hiring. [0]

When the question on a job application asking if you'd been convicted of a
crime was banned, employers discriminated based on race - using this as a
proxy to guess which job applicants had a criminal background.

This study found that people with a felony conviction and a "rehabilitation
certificate" were just as likely to get a call back for a job interview as
people with no conviction at all. This suggests that employers are willing to
give people a second chance if their risk in doing so is (perceived to be)
low.

[0]
[https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?stor...](https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=638649514)

~~~
tyingq
Pretty sure the study was restricted to the lowest end skill jobs. And perhaps
only to places that even know what a rehabilitation certificate is.

------
cheez
This is the guy you want to watch:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/FreshOutSeries](https://www.youtube.com/user/FreshOutSeries)

~~~
trianglem
Seriously, it's always some woman author at NYT that has to go find some woman
to write a story about. When did liberal start meaning feminist?

~~~
papln
Who is the NYT to decide that women should be allowed on the Internet?

~~~
cheez
Seriously, I have no idea what GP was getting at...

------
heyalexej
Article could have included a few other great examples. Titan Gilroy of TITANS
of CNC for example. Among many other programs, he has helped building a huge
CNC school/shop at San Quentin State Prison.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/titanamericanbuilt/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/titanamericanbuilt/videos)

------
ozzmotik
im somewhat surprised this wasn't about AfterPrisonShow [0], that's quite a
wonderful channel and it is great to see someone who managed to turn their
life around and also turn a negative part of their life into a positive and to
help educate and assist others.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSonmKTLAPC2bTCF4JHQ1lg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSonmKTLAPC2bTCF4JHQ1lg)

~~~
o-__-o
Came looking for this. Then watched his channel for an hour. Hands down a
great primer of what to expect in jail and why you (yes you) should have money
set aside to stay out.

------
ecf
In my opinion, those who’ve went through life being very safe and not doing
anything risky that would warrant going to prison should have an advantage
compared to those who were convicted.

Prison records should never be hidden. Let those in charge of the decision
weigh the pros and cons.

